
‘Wolf of Wall Street’ warns of impending cryptocurrencies ‘scam’ - thisisit
https://www.ft.com/content/739f8954-b61a-11e7-a398-73d59db9e399
======
ridleychozo
When a scammer calls something a scam, isn't it really an endorsement?

------
thisisit
Non-paywall link: [https://archive.fo/MdvkL](https://archive.fo/MdvkL)

